# BEL (Lesser/Lesser) + Pastel Pinstripe



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

I am getting mixed answeres .. what would be the possible offspring ? :blush:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You'd get:

25% chance of Lesser
25% chance of Lesser Pastel
25% chance of Kingpin (Lesser Pinstripe)
25% chance of Pastel Kingpin 

All chances are per egg - you could get all Pastel Kingpin, or all Lesser, or anything in between.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> You'd get:
> 
> 25% chance of Lesser
> 25% chance of Lesser Pastel
> ...


Cheers, sounds like an interesting combo ...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> I am getting mixed answers





Ssthisto said:


> You'd get:
> 
> 25% chance of Lesser
> 25% chance of Lesser Pastel
> ...


This is the only answer you need


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> This is the only answer you need


No, what I DO need is a pinstripe now :whistling2:


----------

